# Minn kota shallow water anchor



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally there is a anchor system to compete with the power pole. I was reading up on it on there web site looks like it has some pretty cool features . I like the fact that it is removable


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the idea of getting rid of my hydraulic pump. Interesting to see where this leads.

Benefits for the consumer either way

-T


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice cant find it for sale how much will that cost minn kota is not so cheap?????


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

there site says it will be available this fall, the 6 ft is going for 1299. with 2 remotes 8 ft 1449.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I get that a company needs to make up for the price of R&D but 1300 bucks is ridiculous IMHO. I would love one but I wish somebody new to the game would make an affordable version for small boat guys, I mean I'm not going to put a 1300 anchor on a 1000 boat. I guess if I paid myself 1 dollar every-time I push my own stick in the dirt then I could buy one in 5 years.


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

$1300 you can keep it!!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah for that price I'd definitely go with a used Power Pole. Or just suck it up with a stick anchor and get a little exercise in the process.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you guys have to consider it is just a suggested retail price for now. Personally I would rather have this then a powerpole because it is more simple and no hydro's. Now can anyone tell me where I can get a power pole for less then $1300 with the remotes?
Give it a year or 2 and the market competition will bring the price point down a bit. Plus once this one is shown to be successful others will copy it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> you guys have to consider it is just a suggested retail price for now. Personally I would rather have this then a powerpole because it is more simple and no hydro's. Now can anyone tell me where I can get a power pole for less then $1300 with the remotes?
> Give it a year or 2 and the market competition will bring the price point down a bit. Plus once this one is shown to be successful others will copy it.


Well said. Power pole is losing it's exclusivity in the market, which usally means lower prices for us consumer. 

Competition= good!

-T


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its cheaper, supose to be faster and quietier and has some nice features either way competition is good.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

oh by the way, the fact that it comes stock with a quick release bracket so you can take it off for storage is worth it's weight in gold! I can't tell you how many stories I've heard of power poles being stolen off boats......


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i cant justify the cost but give it a few years and see the price decrease and i'll have one


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I can get you a 6' Power Pole for $895


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

The remotes will put you just over $1k.
Nowhere near $1300 though.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well until someone makes something such as the powerpole or this that i can slap on my NMZ for less than the price of the hull ill keep it old school with an anchor n rope


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

stick anchors...., simple and efficient .... thats where it's at for me


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

Hopefully competition will drive the price down, down on the Power-Pole!!!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is my solution. Anchor line extends to my seat. I have a through-clamp there to secure it . I added a cleat to secure it when underway. Rich


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!!!! $1300.00 thats crazy not everyone has a $30,000.00 Hewes or is willing to spend that for $1300.00 I rather get a bad-ass gps/fish finder. What about a wang anchor system for $215.00 and its a 8ft spike or 6ft spike.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

for that price they can shove it.


----------

